

Ask HN: Has the HN article ranking algorithm changed? - bencollier49

Over the last few days, I&#x27;ve noticed that fewer new articles appear to be hitting the first and second pages of HN each day. It&#x27;s as though the attrition rate has gone down. So, what&#x27;s up?
======
brudgers
The tone and quality of the HN front page and comments is cyclical.

Some of the larger cycles tend to correlate to YC's calendar - e.g. around
application deadlines and demo days.

Currently, YC and its immediate community are not working toward a major
deadline. I suspect this means that they are spending more time shaping HN's
discourse than in recent weeks.

